# waste vent sizing practice



## tonytheshark21

I am getting ready to take my journymans test in washington state and i cant seem to find any thing to prepair for the wase and vent sizing section of the test :furious: If anyony has any suggestions on where to find some practice it would really help.


----------



## ILPlumber

Code book:blink:

You served an apprenticeship and can't size vents:blink:

I'm not trying to bust balls. Just being realistic.

And as always have a wonderful day:thumbup:
signed,
Kinder Gentler ILPlumber


----------



## Wethead

ILPlumber said:


> signed,
> Kinder Gentler ILPlumber


I love you man, That so made me smile )

and I also agree, how could you not know how to size vents after being an apprentice ?

Bad teacher?


----------



## Ron

Table 7.3 and table 7.5 but you should know the entire section of the UPC code, learn it, know it, not sure your test is open book or not, when I took it here in Oregon it was a non open book.

Good Luck on your test.


----------



## tonytheshark21

haha i read the book. Its closed book and i just want some practice. anyone have some funnyer jokes or suggestions.


----------



## Ron

It is not a joke, dude your kidding right, your about to take the test and you have no clue how to size waste and vent?


----------



## ILPlumber

tonytheshark21 said:


> haha i read the book. Its closed book and i just want some practice. anyone have some funnyer jokes or suggestions.


The funniest joke of all is being close to turning out and not being able to size vents. That's funny right thar, I don't care who you are.
Love, 
ILPlumber


----------



## tonytheshark21

im just looking for some practice forum. I do understand the concept. It has just been a while since i have had to do an isometric sizing.


----------



## ILPlumber

In school we had a 3 story blank side view of a building. Teach walked by with a pencil and drew fixtures here the and everywhere on all 3 floors. Then he would say "Draw it you got 10 minutes". For practice just do that randomly placing fixtures on each level. 


Other than that I got nothin.

Sincerely,
ILPLumber


----------



## Ron

This is no practice forum, we are all plumbers on here, what makes you qualified to even take the test?

Tony let me ask you this, your from Idaho right, so it says in your profile, do you know how to size waste and vents there? Idaho uses upc, and it won't be that much more different then in Washington.


----------



## user4

tonytheshark21 said:


> im just looking for some practice forum. I do understand the concept. It has just been a while since i have had to do an isometric sizing.


Isometric sizing?

You size a drawing by notations, you don't draw the pipes to scale.

Your code book has a table that specifies vent sizes for DFU's, that is what you need to know, it has nothing whatsoever to do with drawing.


----------



## Ron

I'm almost convinced the member is not a plumber at all, says the code book is a joke, is from Idaho and says going for the test in Washington, come on tony give us an intro.

Please tell me your a plumber, better yet tell us all who you are.


----------



## ILPlumber

I agree Ron.

If he is a DIYer he gets an attaboy for slyness.


----------



## Wethead

I smell Troll as well, come on , he opened and closed the code book cause he wanted forum practice?


----------



## nhmaster3015

Why bother to size em at all? Just slap an AAV on and be done with it:thumbsup:


----------



## user823

nhmaster3015 said:


> Why bother to size em at all? Just slap an AAV on and be done with it:thumbsup:


Better yet, let's not tell him at all and just keep trying to humiliate him.:thumbup:


----------



## user823

nhmaster3015 said:


> Why bother to size em at all? Just slap an AAV on and be done with it:thumbsup:


You mean like this? I found a website that shows you how to plumb an entire building using studor vents!LOL
I guess you're right, no need to size anything anymore! Make sure you pass this info on to your class.:whistling2:


----------



## M5Plumb

tonytheshark21 said:


> I am getting ready to take my journymans test in washington state and i cant seem to find any thing to prepair for the wase and vent sizing section of the test :furious: If anyony has any suggestions on where to find some practice it would really help.


:bangin:


Tony, if you can't figure out the sizing for the DWV section, which is one third of the exam score, I really hope you dig in to the water sizing section too, it is also about a third of your grade. Where are you taking the test?
Yakima or Spokane? Have you already submitted your application fees for the testing facility?? 
If you have not paid these fees yet, you will not be taking the test, that said, get some building drawings and start working them up. Same goes for sizing a commercial building. Good luck!!

Pat


----------



## PlumberDave

The test no longer requires drawings, all multiple choice Q&A. the study guide has a bit of info.


----------



## Cal

I need a vent attached to my little bald head so I can get some air after ILPLUMBER's

" Love" comments ,,, HAHAHAHA You are KILLIN'ME !!!

LMAO Thank you !!


----------



## M5Plumb

Plumber Dave, thanks for the update...However, I would still recommend some drawings to help him along...Sounds like he could use all the help he can get.


----------



## Wethead

PlumberDave said:


> The test no longer requires drawings, all multiple choice Q&A. the study guide has a bit of info.



Now, this is a pure example of why this industry is dieing......see that right there......


----------



## Ron

Here, test still requires an iso drawing and a practical test.


----------



## Wethead

Ron The Plumber said:


> Here, test still requires an iso drawing and a practical test.



Glad to hear that and in that other state the Licensed plumbers should contact there local reps in congress and readjust that


----------



## Airgap

tonytheshark21 said:


> I am getting ready to take my journymans test in washington state and i cant seem to find any thing to prepair for the wase and vent sizing section of the test :furious: If anyony has any suggestions on where to find some practice it would really help.


You need to learn how to spell these 3 words before you take any kind of plumbing exam.


----------



## ILPlumber

That's funny stuff air-gap.:laughing:


----------



## Wethead

airgap said:


> You need to learn how to spell these 3 words before you take any kind of plumbing exam.


----------



## tonytheshark21

I am taking the test on March 5th at the everett location. I like the studor vent suggestion but i dont think the testing agency would think its so funny. I will upload some pic's for those of you that think im not a plumber. spelling could use some work but thats why im a plumber right. If i was a do it yourselfer i wouldent be worying about sizing three stoyr commercisl buildings now would I.


----------



## Ron

Be up to date on your knowledge of suds relief, there will be questions about it, count on it. Suds relief is a must 3 stories and above.


----------



## Airgap

tonytheshark21 said:


> I am taking the test on March 5th at the everett location. I like the studor vent suggestion but i dont think the testing agency would think its so funny. I will upload some pic's for those of you that think im not a plumber. spelling could use some work but thats why im a plumber right. If i was a do it yourselfer i wouldent be worying about sizing three stoyr commercisl buildings now would I.


Just a little ribbing, nothin' personal. Are you anywhere near Idaho Falls?


----------



## tonytheshark21

Im in twin falls right now. just finished a hilton garden and im heading back to olympia to start on an ameritel hotel. check out the pics.


----------



## Ron

Nice Pictures. 

The best thing you can do to get caught up on waste and vent pipe sizing is to compare the two codes, see what is just like your code and what is different between the two codes, ID, OR, WA, CA, all use the UPC with there own amendments, when I said see the charts, these is what you need to compare with, if there is no difference in the table and they match word for word, what more will you need to know, you need to make the comparisons though out the enter chapters, I don't know any other way to help you. I do not know the WA Code, I only know what UPC tells me with our amendments.


----------



## Wethead

Nice work man!!!!


----------



## Wethead

Good Ole copper


----------



## tonytheshark21

copper is nice but it sucks when they cover it.:thumbup:


----------



## Ron

Check it out, know your fixture units, and know the max unit loads for your drains and vents, if you don't know them in the testing room, you won't pass, know the exceptions, trap arms and max trap arm distance, know about wet venting. These are just some things that I recall when I took the test here in Oregon.


----------



## tonytheshark21

thanks ron. I sould be fine on the test. I know the charts Its just been a while since i have had to put them to paper. is there much work in eugine or are you are you just an office plumber.:laughing:


----------



## Ron

Tony it has slowed down here, thank goodness I got a good hand dig sewer replacement that happened yesterday, there is very little new const. going on here, all plumbers are competing for that next remodel and service call.


----------



## ILPlumber

Clean work.

Does the hot water return come back to the cold feed of the tempering valve ONLY?

Are the T&P valves large enough for the btu input. I see one bell reduced down off of something. 

Again, clean work.:thumbsup:


----------



## tonytheshark21

the hot return only goes into the cold side of the tempering valves but there is also a return that ties back into the feed for the water heaters. am not sure what bell reducer you are seeing.


----------



## tonytheshark21

I see the bell reducer now and that is only a storage tank. we had to reduce it down because the tank only has 2'' and 2 1/2'' ports.


----------



## SCP Plumber

looks to me like the copper in that boiler room is hung on unistrut???? and it also looks like no barrier between the pipe and strut? hmmmm....electrolosis anyone?


----------



## Lifer

Ron said:


> This is no practice forum, we are all plumbers on here, what makes you qualified to even take the test?
> 
> Tony let me ask you this, your from Idaho right, so it says in your profile, do you know how to size waste and vents there? Idaho uses upc, and it won't be that much more different then in Washington.


just out of pure curiosity , WHY are you busting his balls. He did not say frig i am ready to write for my journeymans ticket and have no clue how to do vent sizing and furthermore may i have a cheat sheet as to what is on the test .....

Really this is a guy who came to the place for pros because he is one and asked his peers for a little guidance as to possibly where to find a site or a good way to practice for the most important test of his life , And all you can do is be as ass. YOUR RUDE.

As far as I see at the top of my page it says professional plumbers only . Which in my mind is a place for plumbers , even 4th years to come and ask questions and associate with other plumbers , even 4th years . Some days i wonder who the hell you fella's had for journey men while cumming up. He must have been super-plumber to have taught you everything you needed to know before you ever needed to know it. And you must have caught on the very first time he said anything cuz heaven forbid you went somewhere else to ask a question...

Sorry I can not help you out , I really am. But being Canadian My Journeyman test was not done with your code. I am also sorry for the conduct of other so called PLUMBERS on this site .

Lifer..


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Lifer said:


> just out of pure curiosity , WHY are you busting his balls. He did not say frig i am ready to write for my journeymans ticket and have no clue how to do vent sizing and furthermore may i have a cheat sheet as to what is on the test .....
> 
> Really this is a guy who came to the place for pros because he is one and asked his peers for a little guidance as to possibly where to find a site or a good way to practice for the most important test of his life , And all you can do is be as ass. YOUR RUDE.
> 
> As far as I see at the top of my page it says professional plumbers only . Which in my mind is a place for plumbers , even 4th years to come and ask questions and associate with other plumbers , even 4th years . Some days i wonder who the hell you fella's had for journey men while cumming up. He must have been super-plumber to have taught you everything you needed to know before you ever needed to know it. And you must have caught on the very first time he said anything cuz heaven forbid you went somewhere else to ask a question...
> 
> Sorry I can not help you out , I really am. But being Canadian My Journeyman test was not done with your code. I am also sorry for the conduct of other so called PLUMBERS on this site .
> 
> Lifer..


Uhh, while no doubt that post may have been a little harsh, it was from almost 2 years ago..................................:yes:


----------



## Lifer

Perhaps you are right. I see it happening a lot on here though.

In truth i did not see the other pages only the first, when i read it it made me angry to see other plumbers being treated like that. We are supposed to help one another learn ,

I've calmed down now and see by reading the rest of the post that they made nice ...:whistling2:

It came up in the NewPosts section today when i turned on the PZ ...
Lifer...


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Yeah, the new guy posted on the old thread, so it will show up in your new posts. 

I think the regular members and moderators who are professional, practicing plumbers get a little tired of some of the people that stop by here. The op stated that he was ready to take his licensure examination, yet he goes to an internet forum to get advice. He was given advice by Ron (to consult his code book), then he laughed and asked for an easier way. I'd be mad, and a bit rude, also. This guy was preparing for a professional examination, and was looking for the easy way out. He should have taken tha advice that was given to him, and thanked those who posted on his thread.


----------



## SlickRick

Now that was funny!


----------



## Plasticman

Lifer said:


> just out of pure curiosity , WHY are you busting his balls. He did not say frig i am ready to write for my journeymans ticket and have no clue how to do vent sizing and furthermore may i have a cheat sheet as to what is on the test .....
> 
> Really this is a guy who came to the place for pros because he is one and asked his peers for a little guidance as to possibly where to find a site or a good way to practice for the most important test of his life , And all you can do is be as ass. YOUR RUDE.
> 
> As far as I see at the top of my page it says professional plumbers only . Which in my mind is a place for plumbers , even 4th years to come and ask questions and associate with other plumbers , even 4th years . Some days i wonder who the hell you fella's had for journey men while cumming up. He must have been super-plumber to have taught you everything you needed to know before you ever needed to know it. And you must have caught on the very first time he said anything cuz heaven forbid you went somewhere else to ask a question...
> 
> Sorry I can not help you out , I really am. But being Canadian My Journeyman test was not done with your code. I am also sorry for the conduct of other so called PLUMBERS on this site .
> 
> Lifer..


 It's , you're, not your. Thank you. I will now leave.:laughing:


----------



## Lifer

Thanks for the tip, Grammar never was my strong suit.

Lifer..


----------



## easttexasplumb

SCP Plumber said:


> looks to me like the copper in that boiler room is hung on unistrut???? and it also looks like no barrier between the pipe and strut? hmmmm....electrolosis anyone?


Looks to me like that awesome insulation job will prevent electrolosis :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber

So, Tony the shark, did you pass?


I just read through that 2 year old post, got to the end, and I'm left hanging. Like a book with the last pages ripped out but you don't know that when you started reading it.


----------



## abudgetplumb

interesting, we learned sizing & fix units day 1 i keep a copy 7.5 & 7.3 on me


----------



## switch045

i've got the same ryobi radio lol


----------



## Pasq

SCP Plumber said:


> looks to me like the copper in that boiler room is hung on unistrut???? and it also looks like no barrier between the pipe and strut? hmmmm....electrolosis anyone?


Looks to me like there are strut clamps with rubber inside separating the copper from the steel. Just sayin


----------



## M5Plumb

DEL thread....It's old.


----------

